# Sticky  Polk Audio RM7 Satellite Speaker (Single, Black)



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio RM7 Satellite Speaker (Single, Black)*

*Description:*
Sound this big from speakers this small just has to be heard to be believed. The Polk Audio RM7 satellite loudspeaker complements today's stylish high-tech flat panel TVs and audio electronics. Heavy-duty, non-resonant composite enclosures feature an elegant, high-gloss finish creates the ideal décor accent. Polk speaker technology ensures superior system performance, delivering rich, full-bodied, big speaker sound. Mount the speakers on shelves, or next to your plasma or flat-screen television using their flexible wall-mount brackets.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192113919*Feature*Single-packed satellite loudspeaker for front or surround channels in RM 2008 Series systems
Equipped with a 2.5-inch midrange and a 0.5-inch tweeter
Frequency response: 120Hz-22kHz
Magnetically shielded for safe placement next to today's state-of-the-art TVs and monitors
Accessories include flexible wall brackets*Item Height*6.12 inches*Item Length*3.75 inches*Item Width*3.8 inches*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AM7155-A*NumberOfItems*1*Package Height*5.1 inches*Package Length*8.8 inches*Package Weight*1.8 pounds*Package Width*5.9 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AM7155-A*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*VS443602*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio RM7 Satellite Speaker (Single, Black)*UPC*747192113919*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192113919*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*POLKRM7
AM7155-A
PLKAM7155A*Model*AM7155-A*Color*Black*Warranty*5 years parts & labor


----------

